# My wife wants me to leave home ...



## Lone Rider (3 Apr 2009)

... if I don't stop snoring. Any helpful hints? ... about stopping snoring, or about where to go


----------



## Willow (3 Apr 2009)

Work a different shift and sleep at different times?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2009)

This website might help.


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Apr 2009)

My wife snores, and I use these...

http://www.arco.co.uk/products/235100/108516/E.A.R_Classicsoft_Ear_Plugs

....don't just think there cheap and nasty crap - they're damn good stuff!

I can still hear my phone alarm when it goes off at 3.45am, but I don't hear her snoring....seriously - it saved our marriage!

You can get these in chemists, but make sure you get the yellow full cyclinder type, NOT any which are tapered.

...and you squeeze them between your fingers to make a tapered end, and insert it in your lug...it slowly enlarges......FANTASTIC!


----------



## beancounter (4 Apr 2009)

Lone Rider said:


> ... if I don't stop snoring. Any helpful hints? ... about stopping snoring, or about where to go



Are you overweight at all?

I used to snore quite badly, but since I lost about a stone and a half in weight I've stopped completely.

bc


----------



## Lone Rider (4 Apr 2009)

ColinJ said:


> This website might help.



Thanks, Colin, looks like an interesting page, with possible solutions.


----------



## Lone Rider (4 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> My wife snores, and I use these...
> 
> http://www.arco.co.uk/products/235100/108516/E.A.R_Classicsoft_Ear_Plugs
> 
> ...



Thanks, Stoatsngroats, I bought some a couple of months ago for my wife but ... she doesn't use them.


----------



## Lone Rider (4 Apr 2009)

beancounter said:


> Are you overweight at all?
> 
> I used to snore quite badly, but since I lost about a stone and a half in weight I've stopped completely.
> 
> bc



Hi Beancounter, this may be a factor. I have "always" snored, but recently it has been getting worse. I stopped smoking a few years ago and immediately started putting on weight.

In an attempt to loose weight I cycled from Amsterdam to Milan last summer, about 1,300 kms in two weeks, and I lost less than three pounds! How far would I have to cycle to loose a stone and a half?

Thanks, I'm still working on that one.


----------



## beancounter (4 Apr 2009)

Lone Rider said:


> Hi Beancounter, this may be a factor. I have "always" snored, but recently it has been getting worse. I stopped smoking a few years ago and immediately started putting on weight.
> 
> In an attempt to loose weight I cycled from Amsterdam to Milan last summer, about 1,300 kms in two weeks, and I lost less than three pounds! How far would I have to cycle to loose a stone and a half?
> 
> Thanks, I'm still working on that one.



It took me a year to lose the weight. I'd like to lose a bit more but seem to have "plateau'd".

It's a long and gradual process! Oddly enough the snoring stopped quite quickly, as I remember it...

bc


----------



## SoulOnIce (4 Apr 2009)

ColinJ said:


> This website might help.



This website is very handy. Try the three different tests to id what type of snorer you are.

I am a very bad tongue base snorer. Someone I know who makes medical devices fitted me up for a personally sized mandibular advancement device. Though I'm guessing the devices on the website are ok too.

It takes a few nights to get used to wearing it - for the first week I put in when I went to bed but ended up taking it out in the middle of the night. It sometimes felt very restrictive and almost like it was choking me. But I persevered and after about a week I got used to it - the trick is to relax your mouth when you have it it in. It is like having a gumshield in. 

Plus for the first week or so your jaw does get a bit sore as it is gets used to being moved slightly forward.

I wear it every night and it is very comnfortable and my wife says she can now sleep in peace. It might seem like a lot to pay but I can assure you it works and has made both mine and my wife's lives and sleep time much better.

Thoroughly recommended for those who are tongue base snorers.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (4 Apr 2009)

A drop of Olbasiol on the pillow can sometimes ease snoring.


----------



## peanut (4 Apr 2009)

there is only one practical solution to snoring with an instant effect and that is a special mouth guard which can be made by your dentist or through your Doctor.

To see what I mean try this little test.

Make a typical snoring noise ok ?.......right 

Now ... push your bottom jaw forward as far as you comfortably can ,about half an inch or so. ok ?

now try to make a snoring noise  see what I mean.

Go to your quacks and explain how it is ruining your marriage blah blah and ask him to refer you to a specialist to get a mouth guard made which holds your bottom jaw forward.

edit ahh I see soulonice got there before me and I was too lazy to read throgh all the posts sorry


----------



## Dayvo (4 Apr 2009)

Something like this has had good results in Scandinavia:

http://www.gumshields.com/gumshields_public/gumshields_snore/gumshields_stop.htm


----------



## peanut (4 Apr 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Something like this has had good results in Scandinavia:
> 
> http://www.gumshields.com/gumshields_public/gumshields_snore/gumshields_stop.htm




but it only works in Scandinavia


----------



## puddleglum (5 Apr 2009)

I am a bit of a snorer, but the problem was eased by nasal surgery - I had a deviated septum and had to have my turbinators removed. This helped enormously, but smoking, drinking and getting a bit fat can easily ruin the good effects.
It might be well worth having the GP check this out, or get referred to the hospital for a specialist to cast their beady eye over it.....
Surely leaving home is a bit drastic? Couldn't you temporarily go to another bedroom / the couch?


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Apr 2009)

beancounter said:


> Are you overweight at all?
> 
> I used to snore quite badly, but since I lost about a stone and a half in weight I've stopped completely.
> 
> bc


Yeah I was a terrible snorer and loosing weight knocked it on the head. I had friends refuse to share hotel rooms and complain about not been able to sleep despite moving to the room next door etc.


----------



## softpeadals (8 Apr 2009)

Lone Rider said:


> ... if I don't stop snoring. Any helpful hints? ... about stopping snoring, or about where to go




*http://tinyurl.com/dhqddn*


----------



## Lone Rider (8 Apr 2009)

softpeadals said:


> *http://tinyurl.com/dhqddn*



... thanks ...


----------



## Niche (7 Jun 2009)

Makes sense that when the weight came off the snoring stopped. Also not new that smokers are more likely to snore. I think going through this list on the causes of snoring can in most cases help you find what the problem is

Some people in desperation turn to surgery. Not sure that the results are worth the risks


----------



## rog 1974 (9 Jun 2009)

check with your doctor, a friend of mine was always snoring he was diagnosed with sleep apnoea and has to use a breathig mask.


----------



## Lone Rider (9 Jun 2009)

I spoke to my doctoor about it, and he didn't think there was anything to worry about.


----------



## nigelnorris (9 Jun 2009)

Earplugs are much cheaper on eBay than anywhere else I've ever found. I've slept with them for ages, just because I'm a light sleeper and they help me settle sometimes, and I've never had any issues with eBay ones. I prefer the lazerlight tapered versions, but there are also the cylindrical ones recommended above.

The difference in price is huge, retailers charge anything up to a pound a pair, whereas eBay will get you 40 or 50 pairs for a fiver most of the time.


----------

